# Vista x64 + Flash games = choppy/slow



## psyko12 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi guys, have you encountered this kind of problem where flash games on vista played within a browser got slow/choppy? I dunno if it's only me.. I've updated flash plug ins both mozilla and ie.. Sadly it's choppy... So if any of you have suggestions on how to do this besides the temporary solution I found out my self....

So heres my temporary solution for the browser + flash game:

Set in FF3 compatibility mode to XP SP2, then the choppiness will go away, however this is only a temporary fix. And the Keyhole buttons (back/forward), instead of showing blue, it'll be xp like w/c is green.

Hope theres another way...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 19, 2008)

I get that somethimes with Opera but the new version (9.51) has mostly fixxe it.  Maybe thry updating your flash or use Opera


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 19, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I get that somethimes with Opera but the new version (9.51) has mostly fixxe it.  Maybe thry updating your flash or use Opera



Thanks for the quick reply man, sadly I've updated flash and still nothing, happens on both IE and FF, the tempo fix I mentioned worked on some certain games...  Could you confirm this for me? Is the Macromed folder located on System32 or SysW0w64... Coz mine installed on wow64..

EDIT: Found out it only happens to SOME flash games, most games on newgrounds/videos on you tube are ok and in synch... Meh I just ignore this prob. Heheh.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2008)

i have no problems with flash here.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 19, 2008)

^ Awe that sux... Some flash games are choppy for me... :-<

EDIT: Just A question tho, would videocard drivers do sthing bad to flash games, tho it was installed correctly,  no problems with 3d games and movie playback, only with some flash games.


----------



## mlupple (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, your CPU, GPU are old school.  Some flash apps use a lot of resources now.  Time to get a new pc.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 20, 2008)

^ Ehhh, I have never encountered this before.... Just happened now...


----------



## FatForester (Jul 20, 2008)

mlupple said:


> Dude, your CPU, GPU are old school.  Some flash apps use a lot of resources now.  Time to get a new pc.



You're saying a P4 3.2ghz with a 7600 GS and 2GB of RAM can't run flash?? It's Vista 64 that's the problem here, not his computer. Psyko, try really slimming down Vista and it's startup services to free up some CPU cycles. You've got enough RAM and GPU power, it's your single-core P4 that's holding you back.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 20, 2008)

FatForester said:


> You're saying a P4 3.2ghz with a 7600 GS and 2GB of RAM can't run flash?? It's Vista 64 that's the problem here, not his computer. Psyko, try really slimming down Vista and it's startup services to free up some CPU cycles. You've got enough RAM and GPU power, it's your single-core P4 that's holding you back.



I've got it pretty slimmed, either the plug in is wrong or something else, oh and btw I got a 4gb kinston usb key used for ready boost, vista when finished starting up only eats 20% of memory and I got only 35 processes running. Weird, could video card drivers have something to do with this? A googling search pointed me to people who encounter this but there was no solutions.. Now only SOME flash games are choppy, most of it are in synch, not lagging, unlike other ppls queries that have you tube not synchronous and such, mine applies only to some flash games. Weird I don't get slowdowns from 3d games only in flash lol, none the less just a minor annoyance.


----------



## mlupple (Jul 20, 2008)

FatForester said:


> You're saying a P4 3.2ghz with a 7600 GS and 2GB of RAM can't run flash?? It's Vista 64 that's the problem here, not his computer. Psyko, try really slimming down Vista and it's startup services to free up some CPU cycles. You've got enough RAM and GPU power, it's your single-core P4 that's holding you back.



He's got 1Gb ddr 400.  A pentium 4.  Some flash games use tons of layers, symbols, filters, tweens.  If you've got an old PC like his, the more demanding flash apps will run slower.  Example, play Tower Defense, when you have soo many things going on, you'll need more processing power to run it smoothly.  1Gb of ram is low to have a vista pc.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 20, 2008)

mlupple said:


> He's got 1Gb ddr 400.  A pentium 4.  Some flash games use tons of layers, symbols, filters, tweens.  If you've got an old PC like his, the more demanding flash apps will run slower.  Example, play Tower Defense, when you have soo many things going on, you'll need more processing power to run it smoothly.  1Gb of ram is low to have a vista pc.



Meh I think you're blind it clearly says 2GB Ram on my specs 

<--- Doh 1 Gb *2x* = 2gb


----------

